

Show HN: Tidery – recurring payments for non-programmers - fjw
https://tidery.com

======
fjw
Hi HN!

Tidery is a simple tool that makes collecting recurring payments easy. In less
than five minutes and without writing any code, you can set up a page to start
automatically charging customers on a recurring schedule (handled securely via
Stripe).

Here's an example page for a student organization I help run (we're
experimenting with this idea):
[https://tidery.com/yhack](https://tidery.com/yhack)

I think this problem has become relatively manageable for developers, but
still isn't as straightforward for non-developers or for people who want to
test ideas quickly. I feel like this could open up a lot of creative
exploration -- for devs testing out MVPs, for creatives to sell new products,
for organizations to set up recurring tip jars or memberships, and more.

Would love to hear what people think!

------
96701
It's great, it's like stripe checkout for donation subscriptions. What are the
fees? I've been putting off building one for my site.

*Edit, doh it's on the front page. I'd rather a flat monthly fee than an additional 5% on stripe's %.

~~~
fjw
Thanks! Still finalizing the payment details: I'm thinking about offering a
choice between paying a flat fee and taking a fee. Would love to learn more
about your specific situation: can you email me (email's in my profile)?

